# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian documentaries

## Eledhwen

I'll begin from LAH (laboratory of alternative history).  *“Enigmas of Ancient Egypt”.* Promo. English only. Secrets of seven pyramids. Eternal repair.  Russian only. Technology of gods. Search of gods knowledge. Logic on the contrary. The Great Transformer.  Description.
-------------------------------- 
Also welcome to: Кинозал ЛАИ - Главная страница
Not only Egypt but a lot of another interesting materials.  *P.S.* It is not recommended to watch it all at once in order to avoid information overload.

----------


## Deborski

Спасибо за информацию  :: )

----------


## Deborski

Я посмотрела "7 Pyramids" но, к сожалению, голос был на английском.  Русской версии нет?

----------


## Eledhwen

Я просто хотел найти видео, переведённые на английский язык. Оригиналы, конечно есть. I just wanted to find a video, translated into English. Of course they have originals.  Кинозал ЛАИ, «Запретные темы истории» — ссылка в самом низу. «Загадки древнего Египта» — прямая ссылка.

----------


## Deborski

> Я просто хотел найти видео, переведённые на английский язык. Оригиналы, конечно есть. I just wanted to find a video, translated into English. Of course they have originals.  Кинозал ЛАИ, «Запретные темы истории» — ссылка в самом низу. «Загадки древнего Египта» — прямая ссылка.

 Спасибо, Eledhwen))

----------


## Eledhwen

Как иллюстрация — Неудачная погрузка гранитного блока.  
--------------- *Живая вода.* Часть 1. Часть 2.  _P.S._ Наша семья пьет воду исключительно из родника. Ездим на машине и набираем запас воды, которого хватает примерно на месяц. ))

----------


## pushvv

. 
По поводу воды Великая тайна воды — Lurkmore + ссылки в конце статьи

----------


## Eledhwen

*Мне был задан вопрос: что такое медитация.*
Это способ познания самого себя в окружающем мире, о котором ты знаешь хоть и не всё, но очень и очено много. Это не ритуал и не развлечение. К сожалению, невозможно напрямую сказать что такое медитация, поскольку слова и медитация по определению несовместимы. Возможно лишь указать на неё. 
В отличие от медитации, слова — это инструмент ума. Ум же бывает без мыслей в двух состояниях: либо в глубоком сне, либо в медитации. Если ты осознаешь и мысли исчезают, — это медитация. Если мысли исчезают и ты становишься неосознанным, — это глубокий сон. Таким образом, медитация — это глубокий сон плюс осознанность. Ты расслаблен, как в глубоком сне, и в то же время осознан — и это приводит тебя к новому знанию. 
Фактически, ум не существует — есть только мысли, которые движутся так быстро, что ты думаешь о них и ощущаешь их как нечто постоянно существующее. Мысли проходят одна за другой, и между ними нет никакого интервала. Две мысли объединяются, становятся продолжительностью, и из-за этой продолжительности ты думаешь, что есть такая вещь, как ум. Есть мысли, но нет ничего, подобного уму. Точно так же как есть толпа, но она состоит из индивидуальностей. А когда индивидуальностей много, кажется что они — одно целое. 
Мысли существуют, а ум — нет; ум — это только видимость. И когда ты заглядываешь в ум глубже, он исчезает. Тогда есть мысли, но когда «ум» исчез и существуют только индивидуальные мысли, многие вещи решаются немедленно. Первое и невероятное, что ты тотчас же узнаешь, это что мысли похожи на облака — они приходят и уходят, а ты — небо. Мысли существуют и проплывают, как облака по небу появляясь из ниоткуда, и исчезая в никуда. Второе — невероятное понимание: ты можешь видеть, что мысли не твои. Ты замечал, что ни одна мысль не пришла из твоего существа? Они всегда приходят снаружи. Они тебе не принадлежат — лишенные корней, бездомные, они лишь иногда отдыхают в тебе. 
Как только ты достигаешь этой центрированной пустоты, ты начинаешь радоваться всему, что бы только ни происходило на поверхности. Тогда весь мир обретает краски. И тогда ты становишься настоящим хозяином, не вынуждаешь себя к контролю; это происходит спонтанно, когда ты оказываешься в центре пустоты. 
Эта пустота — это ты. Наблюдай за ней. Вся наука медитации — это не что иное, как центрирование на этой пустоте. И когда ты смотришь оттуда, меняется все твое мировоззрение. А когда меняется мировоззрение — открываются новые знания и понимания. 
Таким образом, медитация — это то, что находится за пределами, рамками и границами ума. В еще более широком смысле — это следующая ступенька жизни. Здесь уместно сказать о принципе матрешки во всех областях жизни и знания. 
Как перестать думать? Достаточно наблюдать и быть бдительным. Отбрось идею о том, чтобы останавить ум, иначе это остановит естественную его трансформацию. Можно начать и с анапаны — наблюдения за дыханием. Её я описывать не буду — найдете сами. 
---------------------------- *P.S.* Help translate to English.

----------


## pushvv

И по какой причине мой комментарий зацензурен? Модераторы, вы бы объясняли хоть, что конкретно вам не понравилось. Иначе толку от вашей работы не так много.

----------


## Lampada

> И по какой причине мой комментарий зацензурен? Модераторы, вы бы объясняли хоть, что конкретно вам не понравилось. Иначе толку от вашей работы не так много.

 Зацензуриваются неуважительные, с переходом на личности посты.

----------


## pushvv

И что же там было неуважительного? 
Можно ответить в пм, если не желаете здесь разводить ненужную полемику. Но ответить, все же, стоит. Укажите мне, пожалуйста, на мои ошибки.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Не такие. Люди в сети.*
Блогеры, геймеры, тролли. Часть 1; Часть 2; Часть 3.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Россия: от края до края.
Wild Russia.*  Русская версия. English version: -1-, -2-. Other also on YouTube.  _German NDR Naturfilm/Studio Hamburg Doclights_

----------


## Eledhwen

*Секунды для спасения.*    _РосКосмос._

----------


## Eledhwen

*Волновая генетика.* Цикл «Теория невероятности»
Материал теоретический.

----------


## Eledhwen

«Трофеи, 2008.»

----------


## Eledhwen

*Концепция Общественной Безопасности. Вводная. Concept of Public Security. Introduction.* Russian with English subtitles. Russian only (full version). 
Аналитические видеолекции по управлению и самоуправлению в сфере политики, психологии, философии, социологии, экономики.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Лётчики-испытатели. Выжить в катастрофе.*

----------


## Eledhwen

Документальные фильмы от “Russia Today”.

----------


## Eledhwen

_Жертвы калибра 7,62_

----------


## Eledhwen

*«Болото»*   _ВГТРК, «Специальный корреспондент»._

----------


## Eledhwen

*Завещание философа Ильина*
Документальный фильм о выдающемся русском мыслителе, философе, публицисте и просто очень умном и дальновидном человеке — Иване Александровиче Ильине.
Очень рекомендую к просмотру.

----------


## Eledhwen

*22 June. We remember.*
«Великая война» — документальный цикл, посвящённый 65-летию Победы над фашистской Германией в Великой Отечественной войне. Каждая серия цикла рассказывает об одном из наиболее значимых этапов Великой Отечественной войны, начиная со вторжения немецких войск на территорию СССР и заканчивая Днём Победы 9 мая 1945 года и войной с Японией. В фильме используется трёхмерная компьютерная графика, постановочные сцены, а также документальные кадры. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-W_Oj_JClo — «Барбаросса». https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P34oXPPWsAo — Битва за Москву. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7RDXRGTwA0 — Блокада Ленинграда. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLSPHjWXmaE — Сталинград. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MyT6RPfl1rk — Курская Дуга. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKWOcPHKVv8 — Операция «Багратион». https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlFBQYmM01U — От Днепра до Одера. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPF2M2e6zbA — Битва за Берлин.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7QV3Z_jX64 — Агентурная разведка. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVP5Z7db1ZA — Война на море. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM8jvvXwU2E — Битва за воздух. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPU5cwInTzk — Битва за Германию. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToMHmcwi1KA — Война с Японией. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxHDE2d2Vmk — Битва за Кавказ. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP3xKOeQRRc — Киев 1941. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmmFD14pGGA — Оборона Севастополя. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNAD84ZxGVA — Партизаны. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnXRps3XAZI — Ржев. 
“Soviet Storm: WW2 In the East” is documentary series on the 65th anniversary of the victory over Nazi Germany in the Great Patriotic War. Each episode series tells about one of the most important stages of the Great Patriotic War, beginning with the invasion of German troops into the territory of the USSR and ending the Victory Day May 9, 1945 and the war with Japan. In the film, using three-dimensional computer graphics, staged scenes, as well as documentary footage. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0A6UWkK2U4s — Operation “Barbarossa”. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0WKPrgf9sY — The Battle of Moscow. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sVPjvZ7YT8 — The Siege of Leningrad. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa0XfMCbuL8 — Stalingrad. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1SZRpPGVUk — Operation “Bagration”. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgo3p1IqVy0 — The Battle of Kursk. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGcN2IeKll0 — The Battle of Berlin.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVo6AzUI3ug — The Secret War. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQXeaTBB5KU — The War at Sea. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXZoCkN7Sr0 — The Air War. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmRDdMm4Myo — The Battle for Germany. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6yM5HwphXM — War against Japan. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_kU3qmL0MY — The Battle of the Caucasus. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwxOZNpaJAY — The Battle of Kiev. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFBbdzl0Wkg — The Defence of Sevastopol. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DWRnhuFHcw — The Partisan War. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su67gOzFPQM — The Rzhev Meat-Grinder. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lTiJ4BLLNQ — The Liberation of Ukraine. 
In English version some facts are distorted downwards.

----------


## Eledhwen

*Прожить за девять минут.*
Вся жизнь ракеты проходит в полёте: от старта до отделения космического аппарата всего 530 секунд. Новый документальный фильм телевизионного отдела Космического Центра «Южный», Байконур (ФГУП «ЦЭНКИ», Роскосмос)

----------


## Eledhwen

*Nine minutes before space.*
Another film (not copy of previous). Eng.

----------

